
UK Government Advisor's Ncov model code - oli5679
https://github.com/adamkucharski/2020-ncov
======
oli5679
The paper is here -
[https://www.thelancet.com/journals/laninf/article/PIIS1473-3...](https://www.thelancet.com/journals/laninf/article/PIIS1473-3099\(20\)30144-4/fulltext)

